# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Timber Weatherboards vs Everything Else (cost)

## Gilraen

Hi -- 
I'm desperately trying to find some information about the costs of timber weatherboard vs Weathertex etc. Basically we're currently building (sorry I know this is a renovation forum but I can't find the info I'm looking for anyway!), and our builder is very set on us using Weathertex weatherboards (vertical boards). We want a exposed timber exterior, so he wants us to use the wood look-alike panels that Weathertex make. I tried to say I'd like to look at timber boards, but he's being a bit vague and I don't know whether to push it. 
What is the cost of actual timber weatherboards vs the reconstituted ones? The exterior walls are standard height (ceilings 2.4m) and the perimeter is 150m (small house). Is it likely to be as much as double the cost? We're $20k under budget as our plans are so have a bit of room to move. 
Also, how much will the value of the home be altered by these choices? For me, I just want to make the choice that I'm happy with, but I guess it is a consideration. 
TIA!

----------


## OBBob

Weatherboards are normally horizontal. Are the two products you are comparing the same except for the material (i.e. one is wood and one is cement sheet)? The builder may not be keen if your product runs horizontally but his intended product runs vertically because the supporting structure may not suit without changes. Just a thought.

----------


## METRIX

> Hi -- 
> I'm desperately trying to find some information about the costs of timber weatherboard vs Weathertex etc. Basically we're currently building (sorry I know this is a renovation forum but I can't find the info I'm looking for anyway!), and our builder is very set on us using Weathertex weatherboards (vertical boards). We want a exposed timber exterior, so he wants us to use the wood look-alike panels that Weathertex make. I tried to say I'd like to look at timber boards, but he's being a bit vague and I don't know whether to push it. 
> What is the cost of actual timber weatherboards vs the reconstituted ones? The exterior walls are standard height (ceilings 2.4m) and the perimeter is 150m (small house). Is it likely to be as much as double the cost? We're $20k under budget as our plans are so have a bit of room to move. 
> Also, how much will the value of the home be altered by these choices? For me, I just want to make the choice that I'm happy with, but I guess it is a consideration. 
> TIA!

  Hi, these are very open ended questions, You need to ask your builder these questions, we don't know what he is charging you for the work being done, and what he will charge you for the various cladding options. 
Go to Weathertex website, see what you like, and ask your builder for the installed price of the particular product you are after, this product comes in a wide range of finishes, it can be installed Vertical or Horizontal, depending on the look your after. 
You need to be very clear on what look you are after to the Builder, after all you are paying for it, show him pictures of what YOU want, not a vague assumption of what he thinks you want, there are other options such as Primeline, Hardiplank and many more, research the web, find what you want, speak to your builder.  Timber Weatherboards, Wall Panels & Cladding | Weathertex PrimeLine® weatherboard | James Hardie HardiePlankâ¢ weatherboard | James Hardie 
In regards to altering value of the house, you would need to speak to a local real estate about that, it all comes down to what the local buyers are after in your area, every area is different, if your house is not in keeping with what's local, and potential buyers shy away from something because it's not the same only a real estate can tell you that.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Something you might like to consider. 
Timber is a natural product and as such can be prone to a number of problems, cupping, rotting, staining, swelling, shrinking and the list goes on. 
However, the cement fibre based products are not as prone to failure so can save you a lot of maintenance but still look like timber. 
Good luck and fair winds.   :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

... And as I've recently noticed you can get them pre-coloured.

----------


## OBBob

What are the thermal properties of timber vs cement sheet ... out of interest? Is it negligible compared to the effect the wall insulation would have, or is it a consideration?

----------


## toooldforthis

apart from the notion that you are _currently building_ but you're not sure what you are building out of, and there would seem to be no material specifications, I can make the following comments:  imho weathertex and similar products look like fake timber, they do not even come close to looking like timber.I take it the frame is already built, in that case there is a good chance the framing has been spec'd (that is, stud and noggin spacings) and this might not suit horizontal laid weatherboards as opposed to sheeting, this might be the reason for your builders reluctance. Also fixing sheeting is less time consuming than fixing weatherboards. Are there battens to be laid over the stud work for the cladding? 
just my 2c

----------


## JB1

It won't look 100% like timber, but I would use it due to longevity. 
Unlike composite decking 'timber' compared to real hardwood decking, once you paint weatherboard or timber they will look remarkably similar. 
You will reap the benefits in 15-30 years.

----------


## Gaza

Thibk you should google "Woodform" they are major cladding supplies and have fact sheets on all these questions   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bloss

> What are the thermal properties of timber vs cement sheet ... out of interest? Is it negligible compared to the effect the wall insulation would have, or is it a consideration?

  Negligible - they are the water/weather layer contributing near zero to thermal performance. Fibre cladding will have an R-value of around R0.9 while timber weatherboards will be at around R-0.5 to R-1. It's what you have underneath that matters.

----------


## METRIX

Surprise surprise another hit and run OP

----------


## toooldforthis

> Surprise surprise another hit and run OP

  Maybe that's why they TIA?

----------


## activeman

The info is still useful to others though, like me.

----------


## Random Username

...stay tuned for the OP's next question in about 2022-2025, "What's the best way to prep and repaint the timber boards on the west side of my house - they are all faded and warped and some have shrunk and split.  Is there anything I can put on them that will protect them from the weather better than paint, as it looks like it will be a mammoth job to refinish them all..."

----------

